# Glowing foot prints?



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

A few months ago there was a short, orphaned, string about some wonderfull glowing foot prints. I tried a search but came up empty. Can anyone tell me more about the project. It looked like glowing green footprints walking away from a tombstone.


----------



## scary rick (Dec 6, 2008)

there is a long thread on Halloween forum about this http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/77243-ghostly-footprints.html


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

you talking about the one with a tricycle?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes it had a TRICYCLE becide the stone


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is the link.

Gawd, that is creepy.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16462&highlight=tricycle


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Aquayne I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have about this effect.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

*glowing foot prints*

I love this effect. You mentioned a "Board" being designed by someone else. What is it and how can I get/make one. I can solder, but little else with electronics. I have soldered a kit to creat lightnening effect. It works well and didn't electricute myself once.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

hlmn,

That is the most original prop of late. When I said, 'creepy' it was a total compliment. I love "creepy".
Thanks for posting the how-to on it. I wish I knew how to do stuff like that.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy Crap!! That is the most amazing, spookiest prop I have ever seen!!! Sorry, I'm absolutely drooling with prop envy... 

himn-If we ordered the board (was it $36?), how involved and expensive is the rest of the project? My husband is a carpenter and has a fair ammount of electrical experience. I wonder if we could pull this off...


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

The board (through the efforts of Otaku) is from here http://www.simplecircuitboards.com/ just e-mail Jeff in the contact section there are two versions of the board one with 8 steps (I used) and one with 16 steps he can give you prices and more details but they come fully assembled you just have to add a power supply and LEDs and some current limmiting resistors for the LEDs. Jeff has left an area on the board for this. here is a basic summary of what alot of people are getting

LEDS - (16 qty)
GREEN ULTRABRIGHT LED, 5MM 30 DEGREE | AllElectronics.com http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/LED-132/GREEN-ULTRABRIGHT-LED-5MM-30-DEGREE/1.html

Resistors, (2 qty) 
Note These were recommended to me based on the power supply I was using (12 volt 500ma). Im sure that if your using a different power supply that the resistors needed will be different. Digi-Key - 4116R-1-471LF-ND (Bourns Inc. - 4116R-1-471LF)

Resistors - alternative would be to use individual resistors for each foot caculator here http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz

Footprints - (Qty 16)
Here is the link to order these. [email protected]
Just send them an email and then they will send you a paypal bill.
New thickness 3/8" acrylic. Measures 9" long and 3 1/4" wide at the widest point. Pre-drilled w/1/4 holes, 1/2 deep.
$80.00 includes shipping. Allow 7-10 days.

Wire - some using telephone wire available at many home or electronics stores

If you don't want to buy the feet you can make your own I just cut mine out of 1/4 plexi glass.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks HB 



nixie said:


> Holy Crap!! That is the most amazing, spookiest prop I have ever seen!!! Sorry, I'm absolutely drooling with prop envy...
> 
> himn-If we ordered the board (was it $36?), how involved and expensive is the rest of the project? My husband is a carpenter and has a fair ammount of electrical experience. I wonder if we could pull this off...


to build the whole thing trike and all or just the steps?
really the whole thing is very easy the trike is just being run by a wiper motor I can get pics of the mechanism if you want. and the whole props is controlled by a picoboo controller.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry, Just read all 32 pages on the original thread. It is fantastic. I just wish there was a actual shopping list with every part available to purchase. The lists provided all say,"youll need different resisters according to the power supply you use" or similar.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

ya the resistors and Leds are the main variables. I (Again using only the 8 step board) and a 9 volt batery powering it. are these
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/LED-132/GREEN-ULTRABRIGHT-LED-5MM-30-DEGREE/1.html 
and 
180 ohm 1/4 watt resistors wich can also be purchased from all electronics 
resistor arrays are available that can be pugged into the bors I have not located one of this value yet


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

himn- Thanks for the info! The entire set up is amazing! I had chills and my hair was standing on end watching the video! I would feel bad stealing your entire idea, so much work, and thought went into it... would you hate me if I did?? The trike and the sound effects are the best, they set it up perfectly! I was trying to come up with a variation, my haunt sort of lends itself to the creepy ghostly children thing (The Haunting of Storybook Hollow). I was thinking about a swing, or a toy truck being pushed back and forth. I would love to do the trike, or maybe a combination, I just feel guilty flat out mooching off the genius of others, but I want to badly... that trike scene is amazing!
We've never done any electronics in our haunt beyond rotisserie motors, lighting, music, and a big scream tv hologram. I at least want to do the footsteps, but if you really don't mind, I would like to know about building the entire thing. I should probably have my husband communicate with you, since he'll be the one to build it.
Thanks!


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

I know that I myself would be flatered to have this copied after all that is the point of these forums and this community is to help and share our ideas IMO. So go for it  I will be trying to come up with a full on Tutorial for the whole set up asap.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks!! Looking forward to the tutorial!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks hlmn,
You have given the best list I have seen thus far.


----------

